# Death Company armies



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

I thought about doing an army of DC on top of my current WIP BA army, but how could you get around the fact that DC are non scoring units? I saw a list in the SM section of a DC army, and it was an automatic response to post that they aren't scoring units, and thus won't be effective in objective based games. It wasn't after the fact that I thought, well then why even make a DC army? Are there ways to counter this, other than all out annhiliation of your opponent? What would be the benefits of an all DC army, aside from relentless, feel no pain and furious charge?


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

well, you can just take small units of scoring troops (combat squaded tact squads the "care keepers") or just contest all the objs the opposing player has.

those are really your only options A) take SOMETHING to hold at least 1 objective B) Tie/annihilate


----------

